# Help for “high tech tank”



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

Wondering if anyone has some good videos they would recommend that can break down the planted tank setup for me .

My vision is something like this 12g long

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/52/1a/1d/521a1d135d5f5ab29063b7d75ba36a63.jpg

However I have terrible luck with lighting - if you can link the actual light you have had success with that would be great - also filtration? I don't see any here - so just water changes ?

How do you get a carpet ? I've tried the planting method (1 piece every inch or so) but it never spread and started to lift (not enough light ? )

Ugh &#128529;


----------



## JanJanJanJan (Oct 28, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr fox (Apr 4, 2015)

i haven't got a hair grass carpet, but i've grown a carpet of monte carlo. i used a finnex 24\7 in a ADA 60p, 7 hour light duration. I've been told by friends that the chihiros lights are some of the best value for money. I have on another tank 4 x 3ft, 2 sunblaster T5's and 2 sunblaster LED. i havent even turned the T5's on yet and everything is doing well. this set up cost about $170 i think. 
They would of taken heater/filter/surface skimmer/Co2 diffuser out of the tank to be able to take the best possible picture. I have used both hang on the back filters and canister filters on planted tanks. So far i've found that the more bacteria medium you have in your filter, the better.
If you want to replicate that tank i would think it best to do "dry start method" for the hair grass to get it rooted. Then plant the rest of the plants after you flood the tank.


----------

